# Derailer Compatibility (9/10 speed)



## kosmo (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if my road bike 9-speed ultegra derailer will work with a new 10-speed drivetrain?

My 9-speed stuff is toast, but the derailer is almost new. Would hate to replace it for no good reason.

Thanks!


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

A Shimano rep I used to race with told me that 10 speed levers will shift fine with 9-speed deraillers.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kosmo said:


> Does anyone know if my road bike 9-speed ultegra derailer will work with a new 10-speed drivetrain?
> 
> My 9-speed stuff is toast, but the derailer is almost new. Would hate to replace it for no good reason.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it will work fine


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*9 speed shimano with 10 speed everything else*

COMPLETELY COMPATIBLE. I have 1500 miles on a DA10 w/DA9 rear derailleur and it works better than the DA10 rear it replaced. Of course, I mangled the DA10 derailleur due to an improperly installed chain so that might be a bit unfair.


----------

